# 100 Best Towns in Australia



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Towns 1-100 

1 Yamba NSW 
2 Esperance WA 
3 Port Douglas QLD 
4 Broome WA 
5 Port Fairy VIC 
6 Beechworth VIC 
7 Byron Bay NSW 
8 Apollo Bay VIC 
9 Strahan TAS 
10 Margaret River WA 
11 South West Rocks NSW 
12 Bright VIC 
13 Alice Springs NT 
14 Lorne VIC 
15 Mallacoota VIC 
16 Hahndorf SA 
17 Burnt Pine, Norfolk Island 
18 Mission Beach QLD 
19 Daylesford VIC 
20 Noosa QLD 
21 Portsea VIC 
22 Bowral NSW 
23 Fremantle WA 
24 Kangaroo Valley NSW 
25 Broken Hill NSW 
26 Nelson Bay NSW 
27 Bellingen NSW 
28 Leura NSW 
29 Queenscliff VIC 
30 Mudgee NSW 
31 Mossman QLD 
32 Jindabyne NSW 
33 Katherine NT 
34 Airlie Beach QLD 
35 Echuca VIC 
36 Angaston SA 
37 Mataranka NT 
38 Coffin Bay SA 
39 Robe SA 
40 Tilba Tilba NSW 
41 Swansea TAS 
42 Seal Rocks NSW 
43 Pokolbin NSW 
44 Cooktown QLD 
45 Port Lincoln SA 
46 Longreach QLD 
47 Silverton NSW 
48 Huskisson NSW 
49 Streaky Bay SA 
50 Penola SA 51 Jabiru NT
52 Stanley TAS
53 Lightning Ridge NSW
54 Merimbula NSW
55 Albany WA
56 Marysville VIC
57 Tamworth NSW
58 Clare SA
59 Birdsville QLD
60 Bermagui NSW
61 Richmond TAS
62 Coral Bay WA
63 Denmark WA
64 Atherton QLD
65 Picnic Bay QLD
66 Seventeen Seventy QLD
67 Mollymook NSW
68 Rutherglen VIC
69 Coober Pedy SA
70 Karumba QLD
71 Nguiu Settlement NT
72 Tamborine Mountain QLD
73 Mt Gambier SA
74 Kuranda QLD
75 Dorrigo NSW
76 Walhalla VIC
77 Mildura VIC
78 Berry NSW
79 Eumundi QLD
80 Exmouth WA
81 Dunkeld VIC
82 Parachilna SA
83 Sofala NSW
84 Tumut NSW
85 Ross TAS
86 Augusta WA
87 Kingscote SA
88 William Creek SA
89 Wisemans Ferry NSW
90 Halls Gap VIC
91 Hervey Bay QLD
92 Derby WA
93 Bridport TAS
94 Wollombi NSW
95 Evans Head NSW
96 Adelaide River NT
97 Nain WA
98 Kalgoorlie WA
99 Eagle Bay WA
100 Deloraine TAS 


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

What is the source?


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

"best" in what way?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think this is old info (March 2009) from Australian traveller:
100 Best Towns in Australia

The list matches. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,


So, can you provide the latest data, please?


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




kaz101 said:


> I think this is old info (March 2009) from Australian traveller:
> 100 Best Towns in Australia
> 
> The list matches.
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you read the link it was a one off by a magazine for it's 4th birthday so it's not been done since. 

'Best' is a very subjective term anyway.....

I guess I should be happy that my town in at least on the list (no. 73 though!)


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Good, you are happy to see yourself in the OLD list (March 2009) of "Best Towns in Australia".

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:







kaz101 said:


> If you read the link it was a one off by a magazine for it's 4th birthday so it's not been done since.
> 
> 'Best' is a very termsubjective anyway.....
> 
> I guess I should be happy that my town in at least on the list (no. 73 though!)


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Navendum. Your not a mod as far as I'm aware so how come you've got a mod badge?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Hey Navendum. Your not a mod as far as I'm aware so how come you've got a mod badge?



Copy and paste by the looks of it! He's not listed as a mod and he doesnt have any accesses or permissions! What a strange thing to do??!

Jo


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jojo said:


> Copy and paste by the looks of it! He's not listed as a mod and he doesnt have any accesses or permissions! What a strange thing to do??!
> 
> Jo


Hey, it could be flattering that he wants to be like me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Hey, it could be flattering that he wants to be like me



Er.... yes, there is that I suppose  

Jo xxx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Navendum, 

Your avatar of the mod badge has been removed. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Thanks for the effort.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




kaz101 said:


> Navendum,
> 
> Your avatar of the mod badge has been removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> Thanks for the effort.
> Best Wishes
> 
> ...


When you break the rules and give us more work to do we are definitely not pals!


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,


By the way, I did not break any rule that says one can't use the "MOD" logo as an avatar.

But obvisouly, as you suggested for some good reason that people might be misleaded by that, I allowed you to remove my avatar without complaining.

Take it easy and just be friendly.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




kaz101 said:


> When you break the rules and give us more work to do we are definitely not pals!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

navendum said:


> By the way, I did not break any rule that says one can't use the "MOD" logo as an avatar.


As I sent to you in a private message you did break the rules:

*3.3.6 be likely to deceive any person or be used to impersonate any person, or to misrepresent your identity, age or affiliation with any person; * 

It wasn't me who removed your avatar it was the forum owner.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Thanks for the information.

Appreciate your friendly suggestion and support.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



kaz101 said:


> As I sent to you in a private message you did break the rules:
> 
> *3.3.6 be likely to deceive any person or be used to impersonate any person, or to misrepresent your identity, age or affiliation with any person; *
> 
> It wasn't me who removed your avatar it was the forum owner.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Navendum you should be aware that ifyou wish to integrate well once you arrive in Australia calling people PAL will not endear you to them.
Unless you know a person well it is very disrespectful. It may be the way you address total strangers in your country but if you are going emigrate you need to learn the protocol in Westernised countries.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Thanks for the information.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



Veronica said:


> Navendum you should be aware that ifyou wish to integrate well once you arrive in Australia calling people PAL will not endear you to them.
> Unless you know a person well it is very disrespectful. It may be the way you address total strangers in your country but if you are going emigrate you need to learn the protocol in Westernised countries.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please do not call me pal. I am probably old enough to be your mother and I find it very disrespectful.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear Veronica,


Thanks for the information.


Kind Regards
navendum


----------



## stacywilder (Aug 15, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for the information.


----------



## ravisingh (Jul 16, 2011)

is mudgee better for living than dubbo ?


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

:focus:

dear mods 

the topic of this thread has gone nowhere - can you look into this - best towns is indeed very subjective & 2009 is bit off . Broome at 3 ?? Anways the criteria for that magazine article can be different . 

another way to look at this topic is to have the experiences expats own views on what is among the best in each state . 

ta


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Burnt Pine, Norfolk Island looks scary - it's a tiny speck in the middle of the ocean. I'd worry about tsunami's


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 23, 2011)

*"Best"...*



navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> 
> So, can you provide the latest data, please?
> ...


Wow, as an Australian I would have to say, best how? And that I've never heard of most of these places, those that I have are way way out the back of nowhere and they aren't reasonable residential prospects unless you're a farmer or a retiree.

I would stay clear of this guide or you're in for a heck of a commute! lane:


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

It seems most of the 100 towns are tourist orientated, but to live or work no way, birdsville and broome, not a lot going for them, remember folks a bad winters day in queensland is better than a good summers day in victoria


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Wow so much place to play cricket. Am impressed!!


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Please do not call me pal. I am probably old enough to be your mother and I find it very disrespectful.




Hello there,

No offence but probably Navendum is trying too hard to fit in and he doesnt understand what riles other people. He probably means thanks for being friendly and helpful.


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> 
> By the way, I did not break any rule that says one can't use the "MOD" logo as an avatar.
> ...




Why the hell would you do try to impersonate a moderator and then say that you have not broken rules? Dont you understand that by doing such weird things which are absolutely not needed you give everyone the chance to laugh at Indians abroad? 

Why needlessly bend rules till the point that ppl complain? You do realise that you are not endearing yourself to anyone in the virtual world. I hope you are different in the real world. 

You dont have to bend over backwards to fit in. However this is not India and ppl cant get away with what they think is right. There are rules and try to abide by them. They are for the betterment of everyone and it wont kill to try and follow them. 

And remember you represent India abroad. Everything that you do will be generalised and ppl will say this is the way Indians do and behave. Stop riling ppl needlessly. 

Just trying to show you the error of your ways. Hope wasnt too harsh.No hard feelings i hope

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

What is there to prove? Its written in black and white that you should not impersonate a moderator and even if not written its fairly obvious you shd not pretend what you are not.



PPL like you generalise, fail to listen to reason, break all the rules then try to show that they are the Mr goody two shoes, and then cry racial outrage when told to shut up.



I dont think you ever had a professor or mentor and your up bringing must have been really painful to have a grouse with the world all the time




And sadly because of ppl like you that India is now in the lousy state that it is in and ppl have are being forced to migrate. What a pity that you are a moron of the first order and fail to understand reason. Gaddar means a traitor and should not be applied to a person who is trying to correct you. Just because we are born in the same country does it mean i shd support your wrong doings?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DS3 said:


> What is there to prove? Its written in black and white that you should not impersonate a moderator and even if not written its fairly obvious you shd not pretend what you are not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Indian people I know are polite, hard working and nice people. I certainly would not judge a whole nation because of one idiot. 
If everyone did that the English would have an even worse reputation aboraod than we already have


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Most Indian people I know are polite, hard working and nice people. I certainly would not judge a whole nation because of one idiot.
> If everyone did that the English would have an even worse reputation aboraod than we already have



Am glad you havent started to generalise. Yes agreed that the English especially the youth can be a bit rowdy. Or maybe am faulty of generalising again. However if anyone is ever visiting India...great place to visit....but make sure you know some Indians or at most places you will be over charged and taken for a ride.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
How is Beenleigh, which is about 35km from Brisbane???
Please revert back.

thanx,
gaurav


----------

